# Bobcat Snowblower Advice...



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

We have had tons of snow here in Minnesota already this year. I have a 2009 Bobcat S185 2 speed with standard flow. I was thinking about getting a snowblower for this unit. What size blower will this machine handle? With large 4' drifts or higher will the machine bog down and only throw the snow a few feet? Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know about size, but make sure you get a standard flow blower. They will still throw a ton of snow as long as the machine and blower are matched in terms of hydraulic flow. With tall drifts you can see the beauty of the bobcat blower. If the drift is too tall pickup the blower and knock the top off it.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

We use a standard flow blower on a Case 440CT3. From experience, it really depends on what the snow is like. A foot of light and fluffy? I can put it in high speed, pin the throttle and the blower keeps up great but a foot of hard, drifted, frozen snow and it slows you down real fast. Like mlars said, it's nice to be able to raise the blower and knock down big drifts or blow piles back. For us it works great since we only use it for certain occasions (digging out drifted in sidewalks, blowing piles back, a few resis), it really depends on what you're planning on using the blower for versus the cost of the blower.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I ran a 66" SB200 Bobcat blower on a S185 the past 2 years with out any problems. They match up real nice. Any wider of a blower and you'll want a bigger machine. Oddly, the girl that ran this set up asked for the oldest machine I have; 2001 873G.... So, gave it the twice over and then some, put on the 66" blower and put in a 128 driveway project. While we have bigger blowers, the speed she is able to move through snow both wet and dry is faster with a smaller blower.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 66" SB200 on my standard flow S205. It will throw snow a long ways. You can over load the blower but you figure it out pretty quick if you are pushing a pile or if it doesn't throw it as far you need to slow down. You can move pretty good in fluffy stuff, hard packed will slow down. But it will blow even stuff that has been pushed and refroze. I have been very impressed, just wish I got a little wider so it was easier to back out in my own path and for hanging into ditches etc.. a littler farther. If I did it again I might get the sb 240 72" not sure though. Also, it peals up compacted snow very will but you gotta be careful on gravel or grass.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

*Need used snowblower 72" or more.*

Thanks for all the helps guys. I have called around and most dealer are all sold out of blower and don't expect to get new shipments for at least 5 weeks. So if anyone has a nice used bower for sale let me know.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know where you're located Andy or how far around you've called...

Did you try Farm-rite out in Dassel? They had blowers last Thursday, though they likely went fast after the mess this past weekend.

Otherwise don't be afraid of the Erskine/QuickAttach blowers. There's a couple used ones on Craigslist, and they will sell new factory direct from Alexandria MN.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

blowerman;1153103 said:


> I ran a 66" SB200 Bobcat blower on a S185 the past 2 years with out any problems. They match up real nice. Any wider of a blower and you'll want a bigger machine. Oddly, the girl that ran this set up asked for the oldest machine I have; 2001 873G.... So, gave it the twice over and then some, put on the 66" blower and put in a 128 driveway project. While we have bigger blowers, the speed she is able to move through snow both wet and dry is faster with a smaller blower.


Isn't an 873 six feet wide, making it six inches wider than the blower?? Wouldn't this create a problem with driving over the edges constantly?


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

mnlefty;1154357 said:


> Otherwise don't be afraid of the Erskine/QuickAttach blowers. There's a couple used ones on Craigslist, and they will sell new factory direct from Alexandria MN.


I second this. I used to work at a rental store and we had one back in the late 90's. Bobcat didn't make blowers yet but the Erskine blowers were "Bobcat Approved".


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

I found a tractor/blower to rent from a friend for a good price. So I am probably just going to go that route for now. Might use my money toward a fisher xls.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

jomama45;1154366 said:


> Isn't an 873 six feet wide, making it six inches wider than the blower?? Wouldn't this create a problem with driving over the edges constantly?


Your close. The cutting width is around 69" 
We seem to be short by about 1 1/2" on each side using the 873.
I could put the 72" blower on, but the 66" just seems to work faster.
We are making our own cutting edges and just made some extensions for the sides of the blower.

BTW, did you get more snow than the 2" we had down here Sunday?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought the Quick Attach one that was on CraigsList on Sunday morning


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

blowerman;1154781 said:


> BTW, did you get more snow than the 2" we had down here Sunday?


Just a wee bit more, we got about 8" on my route. Alot of places in-town and close to the lake though only had the 2-4" .


----------

